# AGA - no 2010 comp?



## magpie (9 Jun 2010)

Hi people

Been paging through the entire back-catalogue of the on-line AGA showcase winners for the past few years - much more informative that the Amano ones, partly because they're online and partly because they allow multiple photographs and some of the kinder individuals have labelled the plants... (nice people). 

but no sign of a 2010 competition - is it not happening? 

ta

m


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jun 2010)

The contest usually opens towards the end of June.


----------



## magpie (10 Jun 2010)

Yay! 

and then we'll get to see the amazing entries sometime in the late autumn/early winter? 

that'll do fine... 

thank you

m


----------

